# Stock sights or night sights?



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

What kind of sights do you prefer?

Stock white dot fixed
Stock white dot adjustible
Night Sights
Black sights
Fiber Optics


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

XS big dots on everything that may see defensive use - cruddy eyes..


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What about XS night sights? Honestly that's what I would prefer.:mrgreen:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

You guys are killing me - sorry, no more choices. Then, I'll have people ask about ghost ring sights, peep sights, Steyr triangle sights, it never ends... :smt022 :smt076


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I saw a ghost once, does that count as a sight?:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Smith & Wesson persisted in putting a red insert in their front sight blades. You are supposed to see a thin black strip above the red, but I never could. I could never hold as precise elevation with these red inserts, so had them removed from my guns. The all-black Ruger sights worked best. The white outline sights never gave me as sharp a sight pictue as plain black. Even early morning or late evening, I still prefer black.

My S&W M19 also sports black sights, this for defensive carry. If I can't see my front sight, its too dark to shoot.

I did have one man tell me he found one advantage to glow-in-the-dark sights-they helped him find his gun one night during a power outtage.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> What kind of sights do you prefer?
> 
> Stock white dot fixed
> Stock white dot adjustible
> ...


Depends on the gun, you need a mulitple choice poll.


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

*sights*

Black sights.....you do not want to give your eyes too much to look at...!!!


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

If the weapon is for self-defense then sight may not matter. Mr Badguy will probably be too close for sights.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like stock, white dot sites - especially when they are big, white dot sights. The HKs have big dots that are very clear. So do the S&W 1911s. Springfield 1911s use Novak sights too, but the dots are little crappy dots.

I generally leave my sights stock, if I really like them. My Walthers are fine the way they are, so I don't feel like messing with them and replacing the sights. Previously paid for factory night sights on a G26 over a year ago, and when the slide came back from Glock, the white circles around the tritium was all screwed up. Sent it back, and Glock said there were "within factory specifications."

After that, if it ain't broke, I just leave it alone.

As for the all black sights, I can't shoot at an indoor range with that. My eyesight ain't good enough for that. I use the dots, not the sight, when I shoot.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I voted night sights because every gun I may carry sports a pair. That being said for other than defensive carry I prefer a nice crisp plain black.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

I was probably one of the first Police officers in my state to have Night Sights on my service gun. My personally owned S&W 39-2 then my personally owned S&W model 67 Put on in 1978 and 1979. Now all our department pistols have them (since 1992) they belong on a serious defense pistol.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Charlie said:


> What about XS night sights? Honestly that's what I would prefer.:mrgreen:


Yup, they're the night sights too.

Here's a tip - If you order from XS and the sights are on backorder, that's actually good news - it usually means that they are out to Trijicon getting the vials installed. So when you do get them they are fresh and super-bright.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Glad to hear that. I real close to ordering some for my Defender. Just trying to decide whether to get the "Big Dot" or the standard. I'm leaning toward the "standard" size dot.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I was leaning that way at first, but with the first set I ordered I went with what XS recommends, the big ones. Glad I did too - they seem just right to me. 

I've not noticed the lack of accuracy that some mention - granted, I do most of my practice at 7-15 yards, but they work really well for me. Strangely enough too, with the XS big dots, I can do rapid, coursely aimed fire (not even worrying about the rear alignment and just pasting the dot over the target) and I get really good results, certainly better than conventional sights, and sometimes better than if I take my time with the XS's.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wonder if anybody can post a comparison picture showing the big dot next to the standard dot? I going to look at the web sight and see if they have one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought a Dan Wesson 1911 last year - with the big dot - thought I would like it, with my eyes being what they were. Gun just wasn't accurate for me, even at 7 yards. Tried to aim higher/figure out a pattern. Just wasn't getting what I found acceptable from a 1911. Damn dovetail on this Dan Wesson was also huge - no other standard sights were gonna fit it w/o welding the hole on the slide. Ended up trading the gun back the same day for a Glock 34.

I'll never try different sights again w/o trying them first on someone else's gun. That's why I won't buy a steyr w/o trying it first (they have those triangle sites)


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I don't have them in front of me, and I don't know if this is any help, but for reference (looking at a ruler) I'd put the big dot at about 4.5 mm across..


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Found some info. Think I like the "Big Dot"


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'll never try different sights again w/o trying them first on someone else's gun. That's why I won't buy a steyr w/o trying it first (they have those triangle sites)


I had been lucky enough to be able to check out the XS's installed on a PPK years ago at a gun show, back when the company was still called Ashley Outdoors.

One thing you could try, Charlie, is to get a bit crafty and mock up that type of sight picture with some black electrical tape and whiteout - either covering over the existing sights or taping it to a stick - just to get a feel for whether or not your eyes will respond to that type of sight picture or not.

BTW - I tried the Steyr sights on a rental gun at the range - not too bad IMO. But what turned me off of the gun was the mag release not being in a good spot for me, and the mag well felt like it could use a bevel job.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If I'd been able to go to the dang gun show this last weekend I probably could have answered all my questions as well as been able to do some visual comparisons. The little bitty sights on my stock Defender are just a one click above not having any. I will check closely the dovetail specs. for the rear sight. The front sight is staked in so I may have to have somebody put it on. How much trouble is removing and replacing a "staked in" front sight?


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

On a 1911, the staked front sight can be tricky - it can go south really fast if you're not careful - so I'd recommend smith installation for that. There are even special tools out there for it, if that's any indication as to what's involved.

Also, I recall the XS has a few different dovetail sizes available for 1911's - if you can't find an exact match, go for a little bigger and the same smith should be able to make them fit, provided that the angles are the same.

If it's a box-stock Defender slide, and XS doesn't list it specifically, give em a call and they should be able to help you figure it out.

All the XS sights I've gotten have been slightly oversize and required minor fitting, but that's to be expected. Overall, their QC seems to be pretty good - and it's better to have extra meat to work with than not enough..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, seeing them in person and using them while shooting are 2 different things. I won't deviate from standard sites w/o actually trying any other type of sights out first - that's what I meant. :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I visited the website and it appears there is one listed for the Defender. I'm going to try to get to the Austin gun show coming up in a week or two and fondle some guns with those sights in place.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, seeing them in person and using them while shooting are 2 different things. I won't deviate from standard sites w/o actually trying any other type of sights out first - that's what I meant. :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


I hear ya - I can't quite describe it, but for me at least, I didn't need to actually shoot with them first, just seeing the sight picture was enough - I could actually percieve that they were the ticket for me, it just kinda clicked. It's like my eye's said "Oh yeah, that's what I need!"

But to each his or her own, I've heard of other that can never get used to them.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> The front sight is staked in so I may have to have somebody put it on. How much trouble is removing and replacing a "staked in" front sight?


It's pretty easy to swap out if you have some coordination and a few tools. You will need a front sight staking tool, Brownells sells them. Let me know if you need more info.:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Info later. Primary concern = coordination. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Info later. Primary concern = coordination. :mrgreen:


Thats what I thought.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Depends on the gun, you need a mulitple choice poll.


Also depends on the use of the firearm in question. I would not want adjustable sights on a carry piece.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Also depends on the use of the firearm in question. I would not want adjustable sights on a carry piece.


+1 on that! UNLESS they are the MMC sights.

I think it was mentioned before.......its awful comforting when you wake to a bump in the night, to look over on the night stand and see 3 little glowing dots.... :smt071


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

My eyes prefer the plain Novak rear sight and a white dot in the front. My eyes also like the rear sight opened up so I can see light around the front sight. Regards, Richard


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I realized some people would state "it depends on the gun," or offer other reasons to vote for more than one type. But, I was talking in general terms guys. 

OVERALL, what do you prefer?


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have the Fiber Optic on my CCW. I like it a lot. It shows up good in low light and works good in full daylight also.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

P97 said:


> I have the Fiber Optic on my CCW. I like it a lot. It shows up good in low light and works good in full daylight also.


Is that a change a user can do, or does it need to be done by a smith?

One thing I like about the P99 is that the user can make all sight changes/adjustments.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Is that a change a user can do, or does it need to be done by a smith?
> 
> One thing I like about the P99 is that the user can make all sight changes/adjustments.


Anyone can do it. Just have to have a small punch to knock out the pins that hold the front blade in, and replace them after putting in the new blade. Several companies handle the sights for a variety of guns.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Thunderhawk said:


> If the weapon is for self-defense then sight may not matter. Mr Badguy will probably be too close for sights.


yep, what he said..... :smt003 But I did vote for night, rather have them & not need them yada,yada, yada......


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

I like the adjustable white dots. I had night sights until I got a chance to see a set under night vision. Might as well have a huge neon arrow that says "Here I am!"


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Lazers*

Lets get things rolling again. What about lazer sights?? I think their great and they work for me on a Ruger SP-101..:smt028


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Nights Sight without a question.......

If they make them.......I have them......


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Smith & Wesson persisted in putting a red insert in their front sight blades. You are supposed to see a thin black strip above the red, but I never could. I could never hold as precise elevation with these red inserts, so had them removed from my guns. The all-black Ruger sights worked best. The white outline sights never gave me as sharp a sight pictue as plain black. Even early morning or late evening, I still prefer black.


Some of us prefer those red insert and white outline sights. I know I do.:mrgreen:

I can't justify the extra money for night sights when I can see them just fine when I illuminate my target with my Maglite. As handy as they may be.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Night sights*

Tritium.
Not a lot of lighting situations where they help, but in that narrow band, where plain black sights disappear but you can still identify your target, they are fantastic.
In a gunfight, you don't need to use your sights, unless you are one of those finicky people who actually wants to hit what you are shooting at.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

For combat shooting (IPSC style) I prefer white dot on front sight only. Three dots slow me down while my old eyes and mind try to figure out which is the front one. If you are holding correctly and see the front sight on target its good to go.

For precision I prefer all black.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm not big on night sights because they can give your position away. I'll take a flashlight anyday.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I'm not big on night sights because they can give your position away. I'll take a flashlight anyday.


You must be silent like a ninja and have night vision equipment, to boot :mrgreen:.

Pistols in the hands of law-abiding citizens are reactive weapons, generally used in compressed time frames against unexpected attacks. If you're worried about "giving away your position," one of a couple of things must have happened.

1. You're hunkered down a defensive position with your pistol. Your pistol should be pointed at the door or other access point, where you expect the intruder to appear. No chance of giving away your position here with night sights, since they will be pointed away from the access point and toward your own eyes.

2. You're stalking through your house seeking a fight with an intruder. Aside from being borderline suicidal, if you have time to go on the offensive looking for a bad guy you should have a long gun - preferably with dot sight - and not some dinky pistol (with or without night sights).

3. You're stalking a bad guy in complete, total darkness armed with a pistol. If it's not totally dark, he can see you anyway. If it is totally dark, you can't move without bumping into something, giving away your position. Or you can use a flashlight and "flicker and move" - which also gives away your position.

The idea of avoiding night sights for fear of giving up some ephemeral tactical advantage seems silly unless you're a real-deal spec ops guy. And I note that most of those guys have night sights on their pistols.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> You must be silent like a ninja and have night vision equipment, to boot :mrgreen:.


Never heard of a fat ninja before. The reason I said that is because I was at the outdoor range with my son when it got dark to shoot some tracers and I was around 20 feet behind him and saw his sights very clear and I don't see well in the dark any more after my 50th b-day. You can't turn them off like a flash light.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

I gues I'll vote white dot adjustable because that's the sight type I use, but you forgot about other modifications like Bright Sights, which I use on the stock 3-dot. It's not luminescent by any means, but it makes a huge difference in sight visibility.


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

I have Lasermax in my G19 & G26, but I just ordered a set of Trijicons.

I'm not sure which Glock they're going on, probably the 26. I also just ordered a pack of Nitesiters, How can you go wrong for $10. My indoor range is a litte on the dark side.

I also have a Taurus .38 Special Ultra Lite with a Crimson Trace laser. I'm hoping I can attach a Nitesiter to the front sight. My Taurus Judge has a red fiber front sight, which is fine if there is some available light, but since it carries mostly .410's, it's for point and shoot not aim and shoot!

These old eyes need all the help they can get.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

The problem with the Big Dot sight is that it can create a "snag risk" depending on what type of holster you use.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

NAS T MAG said:


> My Taurus Judge has a red fiber front sight, which is fine if there is some available light, but since it carries mostly .410's, it's for point and shoot not aim and shoot!


What kind of pattern does it throw at a predictable HD distance?


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

To me there is nothing more comforting then the soft glow of the night sights on my night stand. I have a fiber optic on my Mossy 12ga. and that would be my "Room clearing" weapon and it has a flash light mounted on the pump arm and that combo works great. As far as giving my position away... eh with the lay out of my house if he is behind me he is hunkered down behind my bed so I almost want him to see me coming.



Mike Barham said:


> What kind of pattern does it throw at a predictable HD distance?


My mom has a judge that she loads with .410 and honestly it would only be effective out to about 7 yards...She keeps it in her car and Loads it .410, .45 long colt.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

Night sites, they are a necessity.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please also see the "Night Sights" thread...


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Since the question was what sight we 'prefer,' On a custom gov't 1911, the sight picture I'd prefer

Bo-Mar Combat BMCS rear sight with tritium bar, slide cut in rear slide set forward
Truglo TFO front sight, glock style front sight slide cut
30 LPI serrations on top of slide
30 LPI checkering on back of slide

Brand new tritium vials please


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Greetings.
I love my night sights!
Take care


----------



## leeburl (Jun 10, 2008)

*Night Sights*

I have standard adjustable on my G19, white front dot. For real night shooting get a laser site. You can click it on when you want it, otherwise be unseen. Have not yet bought the laser but plan to get a Lasermax which replaces the guide rod and does not change the form of the pistol. Daytime use the white dot is fine even with old eyes, Remember, front site, front site, front site!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Night sights work better in low light than they do in total darkness. For total darkness give me a good flashlight. Regards, Richard


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Big White Dots I don't need nite sites because of all my wifes nite lites:smt033


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

all of my pistols have Trijicon (green F/yellow R).

i black out the white circles on the rear sights for daylight shooting(its irrelevant in lowlight).

...thats my favorite set-up.

a NS on the front is a must,but i would prefer a non-illuminated sight on the rear over 3 green dots...green/yellow is the best imo though.

i also have SF X300 on all of my pistols with rails(which includes my carry gun,M&P) and often carry a G2L(handheld).

the only way i can see NS giving away your position is if the threat is between 4-8 o'clock(in other words,behind you!),in which case i probably have the pistol tucked in the ready anyway...ntm he already has the drop on you and you're probably sol.

also i find it isnt just about being able to manage to see your sights in low-light,but how quickly you can pick them up.i can acquire a sight picture much faster in low-light with my NS set-up.


----------



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

I just ordered some Warren Tactical Night sights. Tritium front and single lamp tritium in the rear


----------



## Rmart30 (Aug 13, 2008)

i got the truglo TFO for my XD......... my only recomendation is to get the 2 color set.... the yellow rear and green front make it MUCH easier to pick up @ night than all 3 being green....


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Does no run use Laser sights anymore?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

...Depends on the gun.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

will the XD still fit in the polymer holster with the BIG DOT installed ?? anyone ??


----------



## Binks (Mar 11, 2009)

I prefer the adjustable white dot sights. I aim with the white dot. I have never been in a situation where I want or need night sights, because I mostly shoot during the day, or at decently-lit or short-range targets at night.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

I vote for Crimson trace Grip Laser...
hard to miss with that !!:numbchuck::smt1099


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

night sights for me :smt1099


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

Actually I prefer Truglo TFO combination nightsight & Fiber optic


----------



## Spooge (May 5, 2009)

*Sights*

My vote is for Truglo TFO sights. Tritium & Fiber Optic. They light up bright when sunlight hits them & glow bright all night. I keep my in my dresser drawer where I can see the 2 dots in case I have to grab it in the dark. Unfortunately, they don't make a set for my H&K USP Compact.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I am in the "it depends on the gun " camp too. I like night sights a lot....especially with my aging eyes. I have a buddy with a crimson trace grip sight and once it was dialed in it is hard to beat that. It flares in the face of tradition but like he says, if he needsit for real he is sure the BG isn't gonna give him a Time out to find his glasses and put them on ok now time in again..........

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have night sights on all my guns that I use for home defense.

Mostly home defense comes into play at night ... hense the night sites.

My duty gun as a policeman had night sights on it nad they came in very handy more than once.

:smt1099


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I love my stock sights, which are white dot sites, and night sites. Only a short moment of exposure to any kind of light, a lamp will do, will give me 30 minutes of illuminated sights. But I agree with some of the posts I have read on here. It is most often the case in self defense that you will not use the sights.


----------



## DennisE (Sep 1, 2009)

Night sights! Dennis


----------



## S&WM&P (Jan 2, 2010)

It depends on what you doing,but here in S.A im going to say night sights


----------

